# Anzeige Inventar



## Occulta (15. April 2005)

Mein Inventar wird im Herold trotz benutzerdefinierter Einstellung, wo ich nur Basic und Fertigkeiten/Attribute angehakt habe, doch mit angezeigt.

Bei Inventar und Talente ist definitiv nichts angehakt.

Komischerweise wird das Inventar angezeigt und die Talente nicht.

Komisch das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eventuell ein Fehler eingeschlichen ?  :wink:


----------



## B3N (15. April 2005)

Also dein Talente werden nicht angezeigt, nur deine Fähigkeiten / Attribute + Inventar. Kannst du uns mal bitte deine exakten Einstellungen mitteilen bitte?


----------



## Occulta (15. April 2005)

- manueller Start
- Automatisch nach neuer BLASC Version suchen angehakt
- keine Proxyeinstellungen
- Anzeigeoptionen benutzerdefiniert - Basic und Fertigkeiten/Attribute angehakt - leer bei Inventar und Talente
- Wissensdatenbank abgleichen angehakt


----------

